# Worms in rabbits



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Managed to get a few rabbits the other day and noticed they had some type of flatworm in the intestines. It's not the first time I have noticed it. I was wondering if he meat is safe to eat assuming you cook the meat thoroughly? Thanks for the help


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as there were no spots on the liver the bunny should be OK.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds like tapeworm. Kind of disgusting to think of them but as Shortdrift said the liver should tell the story. If it looks good the meat should be fine.

Just don't tell everyone about the worm before serving it or you may not get any takers.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not exactly positive, but they might be called warbles, thats a worm that rabbits get in their intestines and they can spread, a cold winter will kill these parasites. Got some literature from dnr a few years back. Mike


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

warbels are a different critter.they're larvae from botflies that are found under the skin,not in internal organs.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

Definetly tape worms. Common in rabbits. A lot of times you will notice thier larvae as well. The look like grains of rice with a clear jelly coating. They are usually on the meat around the rabbits rear end. Just pick them off when cleaning. The meat should be fine to eat as long as it is cooked properly.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have found them this year in bunnies also. White, about 1" long, and flat. I let the bunny lay, didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ive seen them before too, wash them off and cook em up 

parasites are far more common that people actually know


----------

